# New Lady to the site...



## loveyourwheels (Nov 23, 2009)

Good morning All

I have just registered on the forum

I'm Hannah currently saving for my first audi ;0)

I work for a company called The Wheel Specialist in Burton on Trent - we specialise in ALLOY wheel refurbishment

If anyone is interested please contact me direct ( I can get 20% discount at Burton branch only ;0) )


----------



## h0rse (Nov 20, 2009)

hey!

I had got my wheels refurb from you's in glasgow ;D


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  once you get your TT get us some pic's


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

dejavu, almost sounds like a well placed advertisement...or am I getting old...

welcome to the Forum Mystery lady!


----------

